# getting another male?



## kgowland (Mar 12, 2014)

Just curious of what your thought are on having two males. We have gunnar who will be a year and a half when we will getting another gsd pup(end of may). He gets along with every single dog hes ever met(we socialized him since we got him at 8 weeks with all different breeds of dogs, ages and sexes), he's submissive and a very well behaved dog over all. Just wondering what anyones thoughts were on having two males. Gunnar is fixed and we plan on eventually fixing the next pup as well.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our two intact males get along nicely (so far, lol!) we keep them busy with games, exercise, and training so that helps. They play "bite" together too and manage to keep it within boundaries.


----------



## kgowland (Mar 12, 2014)

That's nice to hear! I've heard so many bad thing about having two male dogs but either way I think it all has to do with the dog specifically not the sex (I hope so anyways)


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

It depends on the dog, I wouldn't get another male with them being only a year apart but that's just me.. generally it's better with same sexes to have their ages spread out by a few years.

My GSD and my husbands male poodlex are almost exactly a year apart, for the first year they were best friends but then my GSD hit sexual maturity and that all went down the tube. They tolerate each other now, they won't play anymore and have gotten into a few fights albeit minor ones. If you want to do it you just have to prepared that there's a chance(though less with males I think) that they may not get along as well down the road and you may have to crate and rotate.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kujo II was 2 in the end of January. Moofie turned 1 last week. They are fine together. Kujo is neutered, Moof is intact. They grump if the other walks by while they are eating, but for the most part they are awesome together.


----------



## kgowland (Mar 12, 2014)

This makes me feel a lot better about getting another male! I wasn't worried until the obedience place we took gunnar told me two males will kill each other if they live together. I just couldn't imagine gunnar ever hurting another dog.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

kgowland said:


> This makes me feel a lot better about getting another male! I wasn't worried until the obedience place we took gunnar told me two males will kill each other if they live together. I just couldn't imagine gunnar ever hurting another dog.


I have had males, both neutered and intact, living together pretty peacefully for most of my adult life (over 50 years). Only time I ever had problems was if you threw a female in the mix with more than one male. And all those years I have only had GSDs and/or GSD-wolf crosses (but please don't take that as an endorsement for getting wolf cross). It all depends on you, how assertive, confident and knowledgeable you are.

Susan


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I currently have 2 male dogs, they are both neutered now, the GSD is 6 years old and the Dalmatian will be 2 years old in June. They get along great, they play all day, they are the best of friends and sleep together every night on their big dog bed. I might be getting another male GSD this year so it will be interesting to see how 3 males get along.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have four male dogs (one is my daughter's intact Beagle). My Shepherd is the only one that will no longer play well with the others. He was three when he decided he didn't appreciate the others breathing his air. 

The other males all get along fine. Only one of the male dogs is altered, every one else is intact.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If they are fixed, it will probably be fine. You will never know until you try, but plenty of people have two males fine, and plenty of people have different sexes that fight. I had two intact males and had two issues over time. First, once the younger of the two started lifting his leg (around 6 months), both males were marking in the yard nonstop. They didn't mark indoors, but I have a small yard and they would basically take turns marking the same spot 4-6 times each time they went outside. Then, when the younger male turned 2, he became very aggressive toward the other male, started fights anytime they were close or someone slipped up and they got in the same room. I ended up placing the younger dog with a good friend who had a much better setup for separating multiple dogs and had other dogs that he did get along with. Throughout this time I also had an older neutered male and he has never been a problem with any dog I've had, intact or neutered. Now I again have two male GSDs (older neutered male, 6 year old intact male GSD, and 18 month old neutered male GSD) but do not have any problems. The younger dog is not picking fights, and neutering one of them preventing the constant marking issue. I do not leave them together unattended while I'm at work, but they are not supervised together when I'm home and are fine. They've had a few spats but all for a reason (like tugging the same toy and escalating). In raising the younger male, I've made a point to use very different toys and rewards, so I can go out and play fetch or throw stuff in the lake with both dogs and they ignore each other and aren't fighting over toys. This has helped immensely. I no longer deal with two male GSDs constantly racing each other to toys or "pecking" at each other. If I throw Nikon's toy, Legend just stands there looking at me until I throw his. There is no competition and they aren't drowning each other in the water.


----------



## kgowland (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experiences! I'm definitely getting another male for sure now, and I'm even more confident now


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> It depends on the dog, I wouldn't get another male with them being only a year apart but that's just me.. generally it's better with same sexes to have their ages spread out by a few years.


That would be my concern too. To increase the success, make sure that the pup's temperament is opposite of your current male's; if your male is assertive, get a pup that is laid back. Go to a knowledgeable breeder who won't just adopt any pup to you.
What do you have against getting a female? I was always more into males but now having Deja has changed my mind completely.
Sure I have lived with two intact males but their temperaments were opposite. 
I still think that chances for success are better with the opposite sex. So many people and so many opinions....


----------



## kgowland (Mar 12, 2014)

For me it doesn't matter if its female or male but the litter were getting the pup from has 2 females and 6 males and one of the females is already spoken for so that makes me want a male more instead of the other female. My boyfriend is stuck on having two males. 

Any tips on determining a laid back compared to a more dominate pup at a young age?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

kgowland said:


> Any tips on determining a laid back compared to a more dominate pup at a young age?


OK, some tips:
If you have a good breeder, he/she will be able to determine that if they spend plenty of time observing and interacting with them. The 7 week temperament testing by an outsider also helps.
If your current dog is a go-getter then avoid the pup who jumps into your lap and is all over you from the very start. Look at pups who sit back and observe briefly and then come up to you, investigating. Hold the pup like a human baby and avoid the one that struggles to get free. But look at pups who maybe struggle briefly but then look at you and try to lick you. See the Campbell test. I have worked with that test several times and after a year the feedback about the tested pups turned out pretty accurate.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Agree with Wolfy Dog. There's nothing wrong with wanting males (I prefer males and that's what I get), but the breeder should get to know what you want and choose the best fit for your pack and your lifestyle. They should know the lines and evaluate the puppies during the weeks before they go home.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a boy dog person, I like having males. 

I currently have an altered 2 year old, intact one year old, and intact 6 month old living together, with an altered 3 year old female and no issues. I probably wont get a female any time soon...


----------



## Bethb714 (Mar 4, 2016)

I recused a GSD male about 2 weeks ago he is 11 months old and has adjusted very well to our home. We were given another 11 month old male 2 weeks later. Both males are intact, how can we introduce them to get along and live with us. The first male is very protective of me and didn't like the strange new dog in the yard. We are currently keeping the new one at a different home.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Bethb714 said:


> I recused a GSD male about 2 weeks ago he is 11 months old and has adjusted very well to our home. We were given another 11 month old male 2 weeks later. Both males are intact, how can we introduce them to get along and live with us. The first male is very protective of me and didn't like the strange new dog in the yard. We are currently keeping the new one at a different home.


This is an old thread, try making a new one so people will see it. I'm sure there are people on the forum who can give you some information to help out!


----------

